# Mit Java Daten an HTTP Server senden



## Himhilion (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Ich würde für ein Spiel gerne einen Bot schreiben, der einmal in der Stunde sich einwählt, ein paar Links klickt, 1-2 Werte überprüft, und dann wieder offline geht.
Ich habe keine Probleme damit Webseiten zu parsen, aber mit dem Login habe ich Probleme, und ich weiss auch nicht wie es hierbei mit Cookies aussieht. Ein paar grundlegende 
Erklärungen würden mir helfen.
Leider konnte mir Google und GalileoComputing nicht weiterhelfen (oder ich suche nach den falschen Sachen).


----------



## Oliver Gierke (12. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du die URLs kennst, kannst du relativ einfach mit dieser Bibliothek auf den HTTP Server zugreifen. Um das ganze öfter zu tun, solltest du einen Thread bemühen und den das ganze periodisch rufen lassen.

Was hast du vor? Ein Browsergame cheaten? *fg

REINHAUN!


----------



## Himhilion (13. Dezember 2007)

Vielen kank erst mal für den Tipp.

Aber sowohl Jakarta als auch das Unterprojekt HttpComponents wirft bei mir den Fehler:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/logging/LogFactory

Irgdeneine Idee?


----------



## jb007 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Himhilion,

schau mal hier:

http://jakarta.apache.org/httpcomponents/httpclient-3.x/dependencies.html

Die Libraries brauchst du noch. Dann sollte es funktionieren.

Gruß Jens


----------

